# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Luces del Duero

## titobcn

Interesante reportaje y fotos de los embalses del Duero.


http://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/gc/pr...uces_duero.pdf

----------

FEDE (19-feb-2015),HUESITO (19-feb-2015),Jonasino (19-feb-2015),Los terrines (19-feb-2015),NoRegistrado (19-feb-2015),REEGE (19-feb-2015),sotillof1 (19-feb-2015)

----------

